# Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?



## Corny80 (6. Aug. 2013)

Hallo!
Stimmt es,dass man bei der Kiesgröße im Teich sagen kann "je kleiner desto besser"? Weil es sich mit dem Algenwuchs so verhält "je größer die Steinchen desto besser können Algen drauf wachsen"?
Habe das schon mal gehört. Würde jetzt gerne nochmal Bestätigungen haben. 
VG,
Corny


----------



## Nori (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Ich kenn es so - kein Kies sondern Substrat.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Corny80 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

aber kies ist doch ok.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Servus Conny,

ich empfehle lehmhaltigen Sand als Bodengrund.

LG Markus


----------



## Corny80 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

nee, sand geht nicht. da wühlen die karpfen den teich trüb. 
will schon kies nehmen. würde jetzt nur gerne wissen, ob es wirklich besser ist den feinen kies zu nehmen.


----------



## einfachichKO (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Hallo Conny,

was verstehst Du unter feinem Kies?

Aaaalsoo, Kies gibt es Standardmäßig gemischt meistens in Korngröße 0 - 32 mm (Betonkies), dann gibt es 0 - 16 mm (Estrichkies) und 16 - 32 mm.
Du kannst aber auch im Kieswerk, 2-4 mm Möränekies (Edelkies) bekommen, oder sicherlich auch weitere Korngrößen wie etwa Standard Korn 2 - 8, 8 - 16, 16 - 32...
Welche Korngröße Deine Karpfen nicht aufwühlen/verschlucken mußt Du selbst herausfinden...

In einem gesunden Teich wachsen immer Algen, kommt halt aufs Umfeld drauf an, wieviel an Algen anfallen, soviel habe ich, obwohl selbst noch nicht lange hier dabei und mit der MAterie beschäftigt herausgefunden und gelernt.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Hallo 

Ich hab gar kein Kies / Sand im Teich und mir kommt auch nichts rein,  wenn ich so lese, was einige nach 2-3 Jahren, für eine faule Masse im Teich haben.

äääääähhhhmmmmm nein Danke

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Corny80 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

na ja, aber gar nix rein machen sieht doch nicht gut aus. die blanke folie stört doch, zumindest 1 jahr lang.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Hallo 
mich stört das überhaupt nicht ich habe die Koi ja zum anschauen nicht damit ich sie nicht sehe, freie Sicht bis Boden, keine Ecken voller unnützender Backies die nur Krank machen .

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Corny80 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

na ja, ist geschmacksache. 
ich finde,dass es etwas natürlicher aussieht, wenn man substrat (kies, sand etc.) reinmacht. 
aber wenn du es so schön findest, ist doch ok.


----------



## Patrick K (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Geschmacksache hat der Affe gesagt und biss in die Seife 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Corny80 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Geschmacksache hat der Affe gesagt und biss in die Seife
> 
> Gruss Patrick


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*



> na ja, aber gar nix rein machen sieht doch nicht gut aus. die blanke folie stört doch, zumindest 1 jahr lang.


Das eine Jahr wirst du doch abwarten können?
Also, das mit dem Kies lass lieber bleiben, du ärgerst dich später nur drüber.
Wenn schon Substrat, dann Sand.
Ich hab bei mir gar nichts rein geschüttet.
Der Boden ist jetzt mit einem leichten Bewuchs-Obs jetzt Algen sind oder nicht ist mir relativ egal, mir gefällts.


----------



## Corny80 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

soso. noch jemand der meinung,dass KEIN substrat besser ist?


----------



## Nori (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Bei mir ist es ebenso - ich würde sagen "natürliche Patina"!

Gruß Nori


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Nana, mal nicht gleich so schnippisch
Wenn dir die Antworten die du bekommst nicht gefallen, solltest du nicht fragen!
Es kommt immer drauf an was am Ende draus werden soll.
Sollen Pflanzen gesetzt werden? dann braucht es Substrat(Wenns keine Körbe sein sollen)aber der Tipp an dich war: Keinen Kies! Damit hast du nur Ärger!!
Sand willst du nicht weil die Karpfen es aufwühlen könnten.
Was glaubst du machen die Karpfen mit dem Schmodder der sich im Kies bildet?
Ich hatte halt Geduld und meine Folie istc jetzt schön bewachsen, da gibt es nix zum Aufwühlen.
Und gut schauts auch noch aus.


----------



## Corny80 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

ja dann ist das doch gut. das dachte ich mir nämlich auch schon. die karpfen durchwühlen den feinen kies ja ständig, lutschen ihn ab und zu mal durch und spucken ihn dann ganz woanders wieder aus, und am ende, wenn man dann nicht mindestens 10cm kies aufgeschüttet hat, hat man eh wieder einige blanke stellen. ich dachte halt wirklich nur an die optik, denn die ist mir sehr wichtig bei meinem teich. 
außerdem geraten die kleinen steinchen oft in meine filterpumpe. das problem hätte ich dann auch nicht. ich werde eine olivgrüne folie bestellen, das sieht dann ja wahrscheinlich auch sowieso nicht so schlecht aus,oder? 
außerdem spare ich mir jede menge arbeit (unmengen an kies kaufen, dann waschen). 
habt ihr bilder von euren substratfreien teichen? würde mich mal interessieren,wie das dann aussieht.


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Die Farbe der Folie ist glaube ich egal, wenn die mal bewachsen ist sieht man eh nix mehr von der eigentlichen Farbe.
Im Moment kann ich leider keine Bilder anbieten, hab ich alle auf dem PC, im moment sitz ich am Laptop.
Nur soviel: Meine Teichwände sehen bei Sonnenlicht aus wie Felswände, der Boden hat eine grünlichen Schimmer.
Wenn Du möchtest kann ich morgen ein paar Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Corny80 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

ja, würde mich wie gesagt interessieren wie das nach einiger zeit aussieht, wenn man kein substrat reintut. fotos wären sehr gut. 
ich glaube ich weiß aber ungefähr, wie das aussehen wird. denn diese grünliche, natürliche verfärbung der folie hatte ich vor dem umbau auch an den teichwänden. das sah ganz gut aus. das entstand glaube ich sogar schon nach einigen monaten. 
wie ist das bei dir mit den falten am boden, hast du welche? denn die sieht man dann ja.


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Am Boden hab ich keine Falten, an den Wänden schon.
Aber wie ich schon sagte sieht das ganze mit dem Bewuchs ehrer nach "Felswand" aus, da machen auch die Falten einen "schlanken Fuß".
Will sagen: Für mich schauts gut aus.
Ich stell morgen mal Bilder rein, dann kannst dus dir selber anschauen.


----------



## Corny80 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

ok, mach das. danke.
dann muss ich auf jeden fall drauf achten,dass ich an den boden der terrassen keine falten habe. das hat beim letzten mal nicht geklappt. hast du da auch einen tipp? sollte alles schön ebenmäßig sein,denke ich mal.


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

OK, Bilder kommen dann.
Tipp? Ich weis nicht, war woh Zufall
Ich hab die Folie damals grob reingelegt, dann bis knapp übers Knie Wasser eingelassen und dann an den Wänden so gezogen wie ich dachte das ist richtig so.

Ich hab allerdings die Befüllung bis "Kniehöhe" über den BA gemacht, spielt vieleicht auch ne Rolle da er ja an der tiefsten Stelle liegt


----------



## Corny80 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

einen BA habe ich ja nicht. 
na ja, dann werde ich das mit dem befüllen wohl ähnlich machen. wie lange hast du gewartet, bis du komplett befüllt hast? 
zu dem thema gibt es ja noch einen tipp eines anderen users, hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40024


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Sollte ohne BA auch gehen.
Ich hab bis auf besagte "Kniehöhe" befüllt, Falte so gelegt wie sie meiner Meinung nach am wenigsten aufallen und dann Wasser marsch!
Hat ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Die Methode vom Wolfgang hört sich zumindest gut an, kann ich aber nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Corny80 (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

ok. 
wie lange hast du gewartet, bis du den teich voll gemacht hast?


----------



## Doc (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Coooorny ... baust Du schon? Du willst Koi halten, richtig? Baust Du neu? Wenn noch kein Wasser drin ist, und keine Folie, warum keinen Bodenablauf? ... Du kannst dann aus einer Pumpenkammer ebenfalls in Deine jetzige Technik pumpen?

Falten würde ich zudem verkleben! ...


----------



## Corny80 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

bodenablauf. wie mache ich das denn?


----------



## Corny80 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

falten verkleben, aha. wie sollte ich das genau machen?


----------



## Corny80 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/21821
das substrat schützt die folie vor uv-strahlung, ist das nicht wichtig?


----------



## Nori (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

UV-Schutz durch Ufermatten ist nur oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche wichtig - alles was darunter liegt wird durch das Wasser selbst geschützt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Auslogge 89 (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

...zumindest ab einer Wassertiefe von ca. 15cm. 

Also ein Bekannter von mir hat Aquarienkies im Teich (10-32mm) mit haufenweise größeren Goldfischen und der hat keine Probleme mit trübem Wasser.

Klar, kommt da auch immer wieder Dreck ins Wasser, aber die Goldfische lutschen den Bodengrund immer fein durch und verwerten den Dreck. Da kannst du seit Jahr und Tag auf den Grund gucken 

Kommt alles sicherlich auch auf die Größe des Teiches, den Fischbesatz und die Filtertechnik an, aber wollte halt mal schreiben, dass es auch mit Kies funktionieren kann...

Achja und da sie ja den kompletten Boden durcharbeiten, passierts auch ne, dass an einzelnen Stellen die Folie durchguckt und woanders Kiesberge entstehen 


MfG


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

So,
ich hab da mal Bildchen.
Ich bin damit zufrieden, von der ehemals schwarzen Folie ist nichts mehr zu sehen.


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Sorry, das Bild mit dem Steg ist vom Onkel
Das ist meins


----------



## Zacky (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Hallo.

Ich habe Kies 8/16 als Substrat auf der Zwischenebene bei -75cm. Nach einen Jahr haben sich die Fadenalgen, die darauf auch besonders gut gewachsen sind zurückgezogen. Nunmehr sehe ich wieder den Kies, welcher aber dennoch einen leichten grünen Pelz trägt. (mir gefällt's) Das Problem ist jedoch, dass die ollen Karpfen das Zeug gerne durchlutschen, aber wie kleine Kinder dann dort ablegen, wo sie fertig gefuttert haben. Dieser Sache sollte man sich bewusst sein, da die Kiesel wieder irgendwann eingesammelt werden müssten. Auf dem Teichgrund habe ich dann nur den Kies der dort ausgespuckt wird. Ich habe aber auch BA, was mit Kies als Bodengrund nicht wirklich effektiv funktioniert. Der Kies wird ggf. eingesaugt und landet im Vorfilter ohne durch eine Pumpe zu gehen.

Wenn Du denn unbedingt ein optisches Highlight, wie Kies auf dem Grund haben willst, dann nimm doch einfach die Ufermatten / Steinbodenmatten und lege diese ordentlich aus. Die sind zwar auch nicht billig, aber so hast Du für ein halbes Jahr den Kiesgrund. Aber die sollten bestimmt angeklebt werden, damit Du die Steinfolie ab und zu mal absaugen kannst und auch nicht irgendwie verschoben werden, aufschwimmen oder sonst verrutschen.

Kiesgrund geht sicherlich, bedarf aber meiner Meinung nach deutlich mehr Reinigungsaufwand um eben die Fischausscheidungen und anderes abgestorbenes Zeug dort raus zu holen. Theoretisch müsste man dann ~ ähnlich einer Mulmglocke beim Aquarium ~ den Kies durchsaugen...aber womit und wie und ob es überhaupt funktioniert...

was mir gerade noch einfällt...Ich habe mal irgendwo gesehen (leider nicht in natura, sondern in einer Zeitrschrift oder im WWW) , dass der komplette Teichgrund mit Kieselsteine (10-15 cm groß) einlagig abgedeckt war. Hierzu wurde jedoch eine Medienauflage in den Teich eingebaut die schätzungsweise 10-15 cm über dem Teichgrund stand, unten drunter war leerer Raum, wo sich der Schmuddel absetzen konnte und die BA oder andere Saugtechniken den Schmutz raus befördert haben. Der Kies bzw. die Steine waren aber auch mit leichten Algenflaum überzogen. Sah schon genial aus, aber wie und ob es tatsächlich funktioniert hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

ich werde kein substrat nehmen. spricht zu viel dagegen.
werde einige größere steine in den teich tun mit ufermattenstücken darunter als schutz.

kann ich auch gehölze reintun? z.b. mangrovenholz aus dem baumarkt (teichabteilung)? nur als deko halt. oder hat das auch wieder nachteile?


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Ja,
Holz kannst du nehmen, Mangrovenholz, Moorkienwurzeln oder Wurzeln von unterschiedlichen Bäumen-müssen aber getrocknet sein.
ich habe unter anderem Haselnusszweige und Wurzeln die vom Ufer aus in den Teich hängen.


----------



## Corny80 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

alles klar. dann hole ich mir da auch noch was. sieht ja ganz schön aus. 

morgen werde ich meinen uferbereich fertig modellieren.
ich will es so machen wie hier: 
http://www.siggi0001.de/html/bachlauf_anlegen.html
dann reicht eine schmale ritze,ne?! und ich muss auf die das richtige höhenverhältnis vom ende der ritze zum gewünschten wasserstand achten,richtig? darf das ende der ritze (also da wo die folie rausragen wird) auch nicht tiefer sein als der uferwall oder nur nicht tiefer als der maximale (gewünschte) wasserspiegel?


----------



## meinereiner (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Hallo Corny,

lass halt im Zweifelsfall die Folie etwas länger überstehen. Dass ist eh zum empfehlen.
Wenn du Setzungen hast, dann bist du nicht gleich unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche, und musst nicht gleich wieder nacharbeiten. Also nicht gleich auf 'Maß' abschneiden.

Ich weiß nicht ob es irgendwo in den drei ¿ (Ironie) verschiedenen Threads zu deinen Themen behandelt worden ist. Die Funktion der schmalen Ritze: Zum Einen wird die Ufermatte in dieser Ritze festgeklemmt, so dass sie 'fest' verankert ist. Zum Anderen wird auch die Teichfolie in dieser Ritze geklemmt, so dass diese nicht 'verrutscht', und damit sie als Kapillarsperre senkrecht nach oben stehen kann. Der weitere Vorteil dieser Ritze ist, dass sie im Gegensatz zu einem Ufergraben natürlich einen kleineren Platzbedarf hat.

Abgesehen davon kann ich es mir wieder nicht verkneifen darauf hinzuweisen, dass die Ufermatten meistens zum Einsatz kommen, weil der Uferbereich falsch konstruiert worden ist. 
Es gibt hier im Forum wunderschöne Grafiken über die Konstruktion von Uferbereichen (ohne Ufermatten), die aber offensichtlich nicht richtig wahrgenommen werden.
Meistens scheint das so zu laufen, dass ein Loch gegraben wird (vielleicht auch noch mit verschiedenen Ebenen), Folie rein. am Ufer die Folie flach hingelegt, und dann ein paar Steine drauf.
Dann kommt der Hinweis auf die fehlende Kapillarsperre, also Folie hinten hoch stehen lassen. Dann, Oh Gott man sieht ja die Folie, und da scheint ja die Sonne darauf. Ist ja schlecht für die Folie. Also brauch ich eine Ufermatte zum kaschieren.
Oder man informiert sich vor dem Teichbau bei der Firma, die diese Ufermatten verkauft, und schaut wie die einen Teich bauen. Aha, so muss man also ein Teichufer machen, natürlich mit Ufermatte.

Und Kies am Ufer ist so schlecht nicht. Pflanzen die zuviel werden, lassen sich relativ leicht entfernen.
Und der Kies lässt sich auch gut wieder auswaschen um den ganzen Schmodder zu entfernen.

Und dann bitte nicht immer die gleichen Fragen in verschiedenen Threads. Da kennt man sich sonst gar nicht mehr aus. 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Brigitte (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Steine, egal in welcher Grösse am Teichgrund sind der schlimmste Fehler den man machen kann. Der Gärtner der den Teich vor Jahren baute, hatte wohl auch keine Ahnung, genauso wie wir, und kippte einfach eine Ladung Steine auf den Teichgrund. Das sah am Anfang ganz hübsch aus, aber schon nach einem Jahr war da nur noch Schlamm mit eingebackenen Steinen. Seither sind wir nun dabei diesen Fehler des Teichbauers zu korrigieren indem wir die Steine herausholen. Eine mühsame Arbeit ! Wir haben schon oft überlegt, den ganzen Teich zu leeren, alles rauszuschaufeln und neu zu beginnen, aber da sind so viele Lebewesen die man dabei umbringen würde und wir haben keine Fische im Teich. 

Nur ja nichts auf den Teichgrund !!


----------



## Corny80 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

noch nichtmal ein paar steine??? nur 3 oder 4?


----------



## Corny80 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

hallo robert, 
wie breit sollte ich dann die ritze ungefähr machen? werde nämlich morgen weitermachen. also zu schmal darf sie ja auch nicht sein, wenn vlies, folie und ufermatte reinmüssen,ne?! hast du ne ungefähre cm-zahl parat, für die breite und tiefe der ritze?



meinereiner schrieb:


> Hallo Corny,
> 
> lass halt im Zweifelsfall die Folie etwas länger überstehen. Dass ist eh zum empfehlen.
> Wenn du Setzungen hast, dann bist du nicht gleich unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche, und musst nicht gleich wieder nacharbeiten. Also nicht gleich auf 'Maß' abschneiden.
> ...


----------



## meinereiner (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Ich denke mal, dass das so geht:

Du machst erst eine etwas breitere Ritze/Graben, so dass du Vlies, Folie, Ufermatte (igitt) dort reinlegen kannst, und dann nimmst du Erde/Lehm und stopfst das an der Teich/Folienaußenseite in die Ritze/Graben, so dass das alles festgeklemmt wird. Dann schaut das so aus wie bei Nat...t. Oder?

Einfach mal ausprobieren.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Corny80 (10. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

ok, also erstmal alles rein in die ritze, dann mit erde/lehm von außen gegen die folie drücken, so dass es schön eingeklemmt ist. und dann steine drüber. ok,ne?!
muss ich mich an eine gewisse tiefe der ritze halten? 10cm werde ich wohl machen.


----------



## meinereiner (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Ich habe sowas noch nicht gemacht, also habe ich da keine Erfahrungswerte.
Aber ich denke, so ab 10 cm Tiefe sollten OK sein.

Der Vorteil deiner von dir so favorisierten Ufergestaltung ist, dass du genug Folienüberstand hast, um vielleicht später das Ufer doch noch anders zu gestalten.

Mir ist ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz klar, warum du so auf das Umklappen der Folie bestehst. Natürlich darfst du das so machen. Das ist deine Entscheidung, und das wird auch einigermaßen funktionieren. Zumindest eine Weile. Aber es ist suboptimal.

Aber warum setzt du dich eigentlich nicht mit den anderen Hinweisen zur Ufergestaltung auseinander? Das habe ich noch nicht verstanden.
Vor allem ist das Kind ja noch nicht in den Brunnen gefallen. D.h. du hast ja noch nicht fertig gebaut, bzw. es ist ja noch kein Wasser drinnen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Patrick K (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Hallo

Ich habe zwar die letzten Beiträge nicht richtig  verstanden ,aber wenn es dabei um Ufergestaltung geht, solltest du dir vieleicht mal diesen Beitrag genauer durchlesen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/28705/3

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Olli.P (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Hi Corny,

wenn du unbedingt Kies im Teich haben willst guck mal hier...... evtl. kannst ja da was von abgucken. Da klappt das sogar mit einem BA.......................


----------



## Corny80 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

danke, olli. aber ich werde kein kies nehmen. hab mich da schon entschieden.
das mit dem ufer ist so ne sache, ich will das nur so mit der schmalen saugsperre (ritze) machen, weil das für mich am einfachsten ist und auch noch ganz gut aussieht. alles andere wäre mir zu kompliziert. ich bin nicht so begabt in bauarbeiten.  ich will einfach nur ein ordentliches ufer mit möglichst gleich hohem wasserspiegel an allen stellen und einer ordentlichen kapillarsperre.  dann wäre ich absolut zufrieden.


----------



## Corny80 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

http://www.siggi0001.de/html/bachlauf_anlegen.html
ich könnte doch auch, um die folie nicht mehr oder deutlich weniger zu sehen, einfach davor und dahinter jeweils einen größeren stein tun, dann bräucht ich sie nicht nach vorne zu klappen,oder?
also genau wie auf dem bild und einfach einen stein davor (auf den wall) und einen auf die andere seite der folie. wäre das besser oder ist das egal?


----------



## einfachichKO (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*



Corny80 schrieb:


> ...ich will einfach nur ein ordentliches ufer mit *möglichst gleich hohem wasserspiegel* an allen stellen ...



Wie sieht denn der *Wasserspiegel* sonst aus?


----------



## meinereiner (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Hi Corny,

dass deine Begabung für Bauarbeiten nicht so gut sein soll, kann ich ja fast nicht glauben.
Immerhin hast du ja das Loch ja ganz ordentlich ausgebuddelt, oder?

Aber die Folie senkrecht stehen zu lassen, und davor und dahinter Steine, halte ich schon mal für die bessere Idee. Und wenn du noch ein bisschen darüber nachdenkst, und vielleicht nochmal darüber schläfst, fallen dir möglicherweise noch weitere Verbesserungen ein.
Man könnte mit ein bisschen nachdenken (und bildlicher Vorstellungskraft) folgende Fragen aufwerfen:
Z.B. Warum muss der Wall aus dem Wasser schauen, und warum dürfen die Steine (die vor der Folie auf dem Wall stehen) nicht im Wasser stehen? Warum darf das Wasser nicht bis etwas oberhalb des Walls reichen? Brauch ich dann noch eine Ufermatte? Aber dabei muss man natürlich noch beachten, wie man es verhindert, dass die Steine zu leicht in den Teich rutschen (glatte Folie, Auftrieb des Wassers!).

Nichts überstürzen, einfach nochmal die verschiedenen Lösungen bedenken. Einfach mal von dem Schema Natur...t lösen. Du hast jetzt noch die Möglichkeit. Und das hat nichts mit Begabung bezüglich Bauarbeiten zu tun.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Corny80 (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

hi robert,
wenn du an meiner stelle wärst, wie würdest du das ufer gestalten? eine skizze inkl. bauanleitung (schritt für schritt) wäre sehr nett. 
vg, corny


----------



## Kolja (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Hallo Corny,

warum nimmst du nicht mal ein wenig Material und ein kleines Stück Ufer und probierst ein wenig damit herum?

Skizzen hast du bekommen z.B. 
hier
oder in deinem  alten Thread

Da müsste doch irgendetwas dabei sein.


----------



## meinereiner (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Hallo Corny,

hmm, ich dachte eigentlich, dass es schon genug Hinweise gab.

Das Uferprofil, wie du es gestalten musst, ist in gewissen Maße abhängig von deinem Untergrund (lehmig, sandig etc) und von dem Material, dass du für das Ufer verwenden möchtest - Sand, feiner Kies, grober Kies, große Kieselsteine (ca. > 8 cm) , große grobe Steine (also mit Ecken und Kanten).

Also im Prinzip geht es darum, dass du das, was du momentan als Wall hast (ich nenn' das die Schulter) tiefer setzt, so dass es unter deine endgültige Wasseroberfläche kommt.

Folgende Grafik aus meinem Album zeigt meiner Meinung nach einen häufigen Anfängerfehler (die erste Grafik, oben):
Loch graben, Folie rein, und oben am Ufer auf die Folie Steine drauf legen.
Problem: Keine Kapillarsperre, Folie sichtbar. Als nächster Schritt kommt dann, hinten die Folie hochklappen und dahinter auch wieder Steine (dafür habe ich jetzt keine Grafik gemacht). Damit ist dann zwar die Kapillarsperre vorhanden, aber die Folie ist sichtbar. Damit die Folie nicht mehr sichtbar ist, kommt dann die Ufermatte in's Spiel.
Ich habe dann aber immer noch diesen erhöhten Steinwall außen herum. Der Teich schaut dann irgendwie 'aufgesetzt' aus.



 

Besser finde ich, diese 'Schulter' (also die Stelle an der die Steine etc. sitzen, tiefer zu setzen. Siehe die beiden anderen Grafiken darunter:

Alternativ gibt es auch noch diese Möglichkeiten:



 

Um die Steine am Abrutschen auf dieser Schulter zu hindern, ist am vorderen Eck der Kante ein umlaufender Wulst aus Beton (oder Mörtel) angebracht. (Darüber das Vlies und dann die Folie). Je nach dem wie steil das Ufer nach dieser Kante abfällt, und wie der Untergrund beschaffen ist, kann dieser Wulst auch noch gesichert werden. Z.B. ca. alle 50 cm (Baustahlstangen schräg in den Untergrund schlagen, und oben (dort wo der Wulst hin kommt) etwas herausstehen lassen. Dazu dann eventuell noch von Stange zu Stange z.B. etwas Hasendraht (Sechseckgeflecht), und dann darüber der Beton. Dieses Gitter dient dann als Bewehrung.

Dieser Wulst sollte vielleicht so 5 cm hoch sein. Eventuell lässt du diese Schulter auch noch zur Teichaußenseite noch etwas abfallen.

Die Schulterhöhe sollte um den Teich herum einigermaßen auf gleichem Niveau liegen. Dafür kannst du z.B. eine Schlauchwasserwaage her nehmen.

Die Teichfolie sollte am Rand etwas höher sein, als das umliegende Gelände. Damit bei Regenfällen nichts in den Teich gespült wird.
Hinter die Folie habe ich auch Kies verlegt. Somit kann man den Folienrand leicht kontrollieren bzw. man hält die Pflanzen (die eventuell darüberwurzeln können) auf Abstand.
Darunter eventuell auch noch ein Unkrautvlies (hat auch noch Vorteile).

Wenn du die Folie länger lässt, dann kannst du sie auch z.B. nach hinten umklappen (senkrecht nach unten), und hast dann noch 'Luft', falls sich der Boden an manchen Stellen noch setzen sollte.

Schau es dir in Ruhe an. Lass es dir durch den Kopf gehen. Ich weiß von 'Beratungen' in meinem Umfeld, dass es durchaus etwas dauern kann, bis es verstanden ist.

Du kannst an einer Stelle (so ca. 50 cm breit sollte langen) mit irgendeiner Folie die du zur Verfügung hast, mal ausprobieren wie das geht. Also das Uferprofil an dieser Stelle graben, anstatt Beton etwas Lehm für den Wulst, ein bisschen Folie darüber, die Steine (oder Kies etc.) darauf, und schauen wie das hält, bzw. wie das ausschaut.

Du kannst das Ufer auch unterschiedlich gestalten. Also eine Stelle mit feinerem Kies, gröberen Kies, größere runde Steine, größere eckige Steine, wie auch immer

Irgendwo im Forum gibt es eigentlich zum Thema Rand/Ufergestaltung einen sehr guten und umfangreicheren Beitrag mit viel besseren Grafiken, als das hier von mir. Hab aber den Link gerade nicht zu Hand.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

vielen dank, robert. 
aber ich denke ich mache es so wie geplant mit wall und ufermatte. das ist einfacher für mich und sieht meiner meinung nach auch gut aus. ist ja alles auch geschmacksache. hauptsache ich habe eine gute kapillarsperre. ich werde die folie nicht umklappen, sondern stehen lassen und steine davor und dahinter tun.


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Corny,
was willst Du noch????
Du fragst und fragst, bekommst Tipps für mindestens 100 Meter Ufer von den Du jeden Meter anders gestalten könntest!

Frag nicht weiter, da kommt nichts mehr an Tipps, wir haben schon alles durch.
Mach irgendwas, aber mach:beten

Seitenlang nervst Du und dann schreibst Du "Ich machs so wie geplant"

Sorry für die klaren Worte, bin etwas genervt von der Arbeit, aber sei mir nicht böse, irgendwann langts dann auch


----------



## bayernhoschi (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

Ein Tipp noch,
schau in die Galerie, such dir was aus das dir gefällt und dann frag.
Aber bitte per PN!


----------



## Corny80 (12. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Welche Kiesgröße ist gut?*

ja so ist das halt, wenn jeder einen anderen vorschlag für die ufergestaltung hat.  da kommt man durcheinander und weiß nicht, wie man sich entscheiden soll.
aber ich habe mich ja jetzt entschieden. 
ich danke euch für eure diversen vorschläge. wegen dir, hoschi, werde ich ja kein substrat nehmen, was hoffentlich die richtige entscheidung sein wird. aber ich bin da guter hoffnung.


----------

